# more Paphs



## albert (Aug 29, 2008)

some more Paphs- all of them flowered september 2007 and all of them have flower buds- so hope and pray they will be flowering soon.
cheers
Albert


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 29, 2008)

very nice. are there two victoria mariae?


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2008)

Nice. Could you post names for them all?


----------



## albert (Aug 30, 2008)

*Paph*

Hi Kevin,
No 1 hybrid
N0 2 glaucophyllum
N0 3 villossum
No 4 villossum
No 5 villossum
No 6 Leeanum
N0 7 villossum
cheers
Albert


----------



## Kevin (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks! I was wondering what no.6 was. I was going to say a spicerianum cross, but wasn't sure. (It's insigne x spicerianum). I have one, but it hasn't bloomed yet. I have Lathmanianum (spicerianum x villosum), which I think is nice, but the judges didn't like it (well, one judge anyway).


----------

